# What Kind Of Hitch........for A Bike Rack



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

I got a bike rack for a receiver hitch in the deal for our new 28RSDS as well as the installation of a receiver onto the rear of the camper. Question now is which receiver?

those of you who've added a receiver to the rear of your unit, what kind did you use?

I found something called the VARI-HITCH II. Don't know who makes it but it seems to be the appropriate one.

Thanks


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you know someone that can do a little welding for you??? If so, I can send you a set of instructions for a bike rack receiver hitch that I worked up for samvalaw. PM me with you personal email address and I'll send it to you.

Sidewinder


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> as well as the installation of a receiver onto the rear of the camper.


TexasHunts,

I'm assuming you mean installation on the frame, not the bumper. I personally don't have any experieince with bike racks but I've read over and over on this forum NOT to put a receiver on the bumper at all. Make sure it's welded to the frame.

I'm sure other Outbackers wtih experience will chime in.

Congrats on your deal, BTW.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

TexasHunts, Not sure what your TV is, but I prefer this set up:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1338


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

7heaven said:


> TexasHunts, Not sure what your TV is, but I prefer this set up:
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1338
> [snapback]57602[/snapback]​


Have you ever run into problems with overheating??

I questioned my RV dealer about doing the same thing, but he suggested not to while towing because of blocking the airflow into the radiator.....???

Steve


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

Looked into all of the options and have elected to weld a receiver onto the frame. A guy from Keystone in their warranty department actually said that if I'm going to put a bike rack on, that welding to the frame is the way to go.

Still trying to figure out which hitch to use. Or, could do what Sidewinder suggested.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought square tubes and made my own extendable hitch and bought a 12" draw tube extender and welded it to the sq. tubing it worked great for two season so far.

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

No problem overheating at all. I've been told that the Fords have really good cooling systems and my temp guage doesn't run any warmer with the bikes on.


----------

